# Amplifcador de audio de 80W



## vargoso (May 20, 2010)

Hola, saludos a todos.

Llevo un tiempo pensando en esto pero no logro dar con la respuesta, si depronto alguien pudiera ayudarme con este proyecto que me encomendaron en la escuela:

- Diseñar un amplificador de audio utilizando un simulador que reciba una señal de 10mV pico de un microfono y produzca una salida en un parlante de 8 Ohm's de 80 watt's.
Los requisitos que tiene el circuito:
- Entrada por mos y salida por mos (circuito diferencial)
- Un ancho de banda de 20K Hz.
- Protección de corto circuito.

Muchisimas gracias a todos.


----------



## yojann (May 21, 2010)

te piden diseño de punta a punta . o con material de internet esta ok?
si el amplificador sera alimentado por un microfono . lo mejor sera buscar "pre de microfono" y este pre acoplarlo a la entrada de un amp q puedes buscar tambien "amp 80W con salida fet" 
una ves q tengas los dos circutos , a trabajar un poco para lograr la sensibilidad pedida . (si el map q encuentras es de mas potencia ej 200w en 4 ohms solo con bajarle la fuente de alimntacion un poco ya tendras tu solucion 
suerte


----------

